# où trouver ICloud ?



## fredc (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour !

Ma question est dans le titre, où trouver ICloud. Je précise: en téléchargement ?

J'ai téléchargé la mise à jour combinée Mac OS X 10.7.2
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1459?viewlocale=fr_FR 
mais je suis déjà en 10.7.2 peut-être plus récent que cette mise à jour  

C'est juste ICloud qui m'intéresse mais pas moyen de sélectionner une mise à jour précise dans ce "package". 

ICloud était livré avec la version de mon OS mais je ne l'ai plus, peut-être par accident il a disparu. Si vous avez une bonne adresse je suis preneur et je vous en remercie d'avance.

Cybersalutations.


----------



## doudee (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Icloud ne se trouve pas dans "préférence système" ?


----------



## bricbroc (12 Décembre 2011)

et flute, moi qui croyait qu'il était dans le nuage


----------



## Powerdom (12 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

sinon en ligne c'est ici : icloud


----------



## fredc (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses !

En fin de compte j'ai fait la mise à jour et ICloud est revenu... 

Cybersalutations.


----------

